# Exotic Sexy Component Sets?



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Why not try something else? 

Vifa CarAudio VM-565Series 

































Let's find some more pics of those exotic SEXY drivers that are not seen that often... 

Kelvin


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

I Like Dynaudio 242's and SR6500's from the back


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

So I have been making a few calls and two sources have stated that Tymphany (parent company of Scan-speak and Peerless) recently licensed the Vifa name to a Chinese company  Vifa Denmark does not have a car audio line, but Scan-speak does

These are apparently a "Chinese" Vifa product line


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> So I have been making a few calls and two sources have stated that Tymphany (parent company of Scan-speak and Peerless) recently licensed the Vifa name to a Chinese company  Vifa Denmark does not have a car audio line, but Scan-speak does
> 
> These are apparently a "Chinese" Vifa product line


Interesting... Thanks for the info  

Kelvin


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

$3000+ a set for Chinese vifa???

Do look interesting though. Each part looks like designs from different companies.

I'll send out a few e-mails to some Japanese acquaintances. See if anyone knows anything.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

My Pro Hifi comps/sub, only set in the world that I am aware of, I believe they were prototypes that never hit the market:










































Accidentally fed the tweeters a low end signal and blew one, I still hang on to it in case of a miracle fix.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> My Pro Hifi comps/sub, only set in the world that I am aware of, I believe they were prototypes that never hit the market:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/305275/1995-toyota-tacoma-xtra-cab/page-3
> 
> Accidentally fed the tweeters a low end signal and blew one, I still hang on to it in case of a miracle fix.


Sweeeet... Do you have more info about those? 

Kelvin


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Sweeeet... Do you have more info about those?
> 
> Kelvin


Sadly no. Seller went dark when I asked for more info. They sound heavenly, some of the smoothest tweeters I have ever heard and the mids are very revealing. I have only hooked the sub up once to make sure it works in the ~8 years I have owned it, I am afraid of using them due to rarity. I may just mount them on my wall as "art"


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

damn that first picture had me in WOW, sick work who ever did it also them vifa look good


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

im not quite sure if anybody is using this here.....i wonder whats the sound characteristics of this babies..










Hi-Vi D630 3-way Autosound System


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

end of thread


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^ DANG...... I'm done.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Salami said:


> end of thread


What are those? Must acquire...


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

They are micro-precision


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

JKashat said:


> What are those? Must acquire...


What do you do for a living? If you have a son-from-a-rich-family kind of job, then don't bother - you'll never be able to buy it  

Kelvin


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That's it I am getting a divorce and marrying those speakers lol.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

full dp said:


>


Are these the ones with the off centered cone?

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> That's it I am getting a divorce and marrying those speakers lol.


Speaker Porn at it's best!


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

Those pillars from Wave2Port are sick......great ideas there for achieving proper positioning.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

narvarr said:


> Are these the ones with the off centered cone?
> 
> Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


yes it is, it is made by Bewith from Japan


----------



## therichinc (Mar 1, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Why not try something else?
> 
> Vifa CarAudio VM-565Series
> 
> ...



Not raging or anything, but If I had a set of 3000$ components in my doors I would have found better screws to hold them in with...maybe some nicer looking ones...just my .02


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Not really exotic but sexy nonetheless: 
Brax Matrix
























Gotta love the big axx passives  

Diatone DS-SA3 

























Alpine DLX-Z17PRO 

























Kelvin


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> What do you do for a living? If you have a son-from-a-rich-family kind of job, then don't bother - you'll never be able to buy it
> 
> Kelvin


anyone can buy one of those. everyone has a spare liver right? 

those make the focal utopias look cheap. my installer sells those and i got surprised when he told me how much a set was.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

full dp said:


>


Almost posted those but I thought that some might think of it as "cheap plastic" looking  

Kelvin


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

CRESCENDO Opus 9.9


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I may be biased and many will think they look boring but I've always loved the looks of the Esotar2 comps. Fabbing up some grills that show off the 430s so they're not covered like I originally planned. I wouldn't mind showing the 650s either but my fab skills are about the same as my 9yr old niece so they will stay behind the door panels.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I may be biased and many will think they look boring but I've always loved the looks of the Esotar2 comps. Fabbing up some grills that show off the 430s so they're not covered like I originally planned. I wouldn't mind showing the 650s either but my fab skills are about the same as my 9yr old niece so they will stay behind the door panels.


Not exotic enough  

Yep... I do agree they look sexay  

Kelvin


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

antikryst said:


> anyone can buy one of those. everyone has a spare liver right?
> 
> those make the focal utopias look cheap. my installer sells those and i got surprised when he told me how much a set was.


OK, I'm out then. My Focal Utopia Be No.7's are expensive and exotic enough for me.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Kamaz Scan(Speak coff) Monitor 7.3A 

































































Kelvin


----------



## bbotelhoHI (Mar 7, 2011)

mmm... those copper rings are nice. not highly polished, but not dull like its brushed either. always liked the look of metal mounting rings. another thing i always thought was sexy were the wooden crossovers from phass...


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

them are niceeee^^^


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


>


The Zs are stunning that's for sure... 

Kelvin


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


>



More info please!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

GSlider said:


> More info please!


How deep are your pockets? $10,000 is the cost of this set. 

Kelvin


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> How deep are your pockets? $10,000 is the cost of this set.
> 
> Kelvin



is this Rainbow Reference?


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

full dp said:


> is this Rainbow Reference?


Yep... Rainbow Reference. Exist in 2-way front, 3-way front and 4-way front. It's the 4-way front that cost around $10,000 

Kelvin


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Accuton D20-6 3/4" Diamond Dome Tweeter, 89.5dB (D20N-6-31): Madisound Speaker Store


This might not look that sexy, but I would love to have them.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Accuton D20-6 3/4" Diamond Dome Tweeter, 89.5dB (D20N-6-31): Madisound Speaker Store
> 
> 
> This might not look that sexy, but I would love to have them.


This one is a driver... Not a component  

Kelvin


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> This one is a driver... Not a component
> 
> Kelvin


My bad! :blush:


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> This one is a driver... Not a component
> 
> Kelvin


Well, if you include their gold plated mids and plutonium lined passive crossovers, you have a component..


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Se7en said:


> Well, if you include their gold plated mids and plutonium lined passive crossovers, you have a component..


Yeah!

Plus it will put a big dent in your bank account!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Se7en said:


> Well, if you include their gold plated mids and plutonium lined passive crossovers, you have a component..


Then it belongs to this thread  

Kelvin


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Nobody said they have to be expensive, just sexy.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Almost posted those but I thought that some might think of it as "cheap plastic" looking
> 
> Kelvin


I was quoted recently on the A-50II Tweeter @ $950


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

vapor77 said:


> I was quoted recently on the A-50II Tweeter @ $950


Not too bad  :laugh: 

It'd be hard to justify that coz there isn't much info on their website. 

Kelvin


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Nobody said they have to be expensive, just sexy.


Pardon my ignorance, what are those?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Architect7 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what are those?


Vifa NE 315W

Vifa NE315W-08 12" Subwoofer Speaker 264-1142

The version with the extra heatsinks is the hottest by far I just couldn't afford those bastards. There isn't a single shiny part on this sub yet is screams gorgeousness. Subtle, classy, and all function driven. My kinda sexy.

If they actually came out with red on the mounting flange would they be "time attack" subs? 

http://soundscienceblog.com/?p=204


----------



## bbotelhoHI (Mar 7, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Kamaz Scan(Speak coff) Monitor 7.3A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not to be a dick rider or anything (no ****), but i gotta say, your posts on here (this board) have got to be some of my favorite. always helpful and very insightful...



cvjoint said:


> Nobody said they have to be expensive, just sexy.


i gotta agree, looking at them, they are a sexy piece of work! almost naked, if you would, when comparing it to traditional ferrous and neo magnet motor/basket combinations...


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

cvjoint said:


> Vifa NE 315W
> 
> Vifa NE315W-08 12" Subwoofer Speaker 264-1142
> 
> ...


I really liked the way those looked in person from the front but the rear is even better. I'm sure they don't but I'm going to check if they have a 15" version. Those would look very nice in a forward facing IB setup to show off the motor.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

full dp said:


>


Great speakers if you've £30K lying around for the full Bewith active set up, "HU" is a clip on mirror with SD input and then each amp is mono, heard a 3-way active system with these and it was heavenly, the non-concentric drivers throw sound away from the windows. Was fitted in a Passat, with ported doors and the same 6.5" for the sub and sounded fantastic.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


>


Shame the foil looks like it's been stuck on by Stevie Wonder


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> Great speakers if you've £30K lying around for the full Bewith active set up, "HU" is a clip on mirror with SD input and then each amp is mono, heard a 3-way active system with these and it was heavenly, the non-concentric drivers throw sound away from the windows. Was fitted in a Passat, with ported doors and the same 6.5" for the sub and sounded fantastic.


These look like the Focal Be's, what makes these so expensive?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

No 15" Vifa NE. I don't think there is much demand for subs of this size outside of car audio and some home diy. Consumers don't want an 18" wide floor-stander. Nor they can "hide" a big sub under a coffee table. 

The Micro Precisions look broken to me. I imagine aluminum foil used as a speaker cone.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> These look like the Focal Be's, what makes these so expensive?


I'd imagine small production runs, high end materials and R+D costs. I might still have the price list knocking around and will have a look for it.

Driver costs, IIRC, were similar to the Be range, the rest was a mono amp for each speaker and the LCD mirror/EQ


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

PHD AF 6.1 kit pro 
































Passive Xover not worth showing lol 

Kelvin


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The Baron Groog said:


> Shame the foil looks like it's been stuck on by Stevie Wonder


It's OK, Michael J. Fox was giving him guidance.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

chad said:


> It's OK, Michael J. Fox was giving him guidance.


Owwwww... That's a harsh one :laugh: 

Kelvin


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry for the crappy phone pics. Audio Development MM series Italian goodness:


IMAG0217 by rockytophigh, on Flickr

IMAG0219 by rockytophigh, on Flickr

IMAG0216 by rockytophigh, on Flickr


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

That's so much shine it would blind me into a ditch. Bad speaker.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Gotta love the big axx passives
> 
> Kelvin


I see your Matrix passives...



















and raise them to my Graphic Pro, one crossover per driver, beasts. 

Full set at hand: 























































This is a great thread, some really nice stuff in it!


----------



## n3n0dias (Oct 25, 2011)

Amazing post.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

Flux rc 361


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

full dp said:


> Flux rc 361


Interesting for sure... Just found their website. 
What do you know about them? American brand? 

Kelvin


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

These belong in a Glass Case.


----------



## soundnoob (Feb 6, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Interesting for sure... Just found their website.
> What do you know about them? American brand?
> 
> Kelvin



Can tell ya anything about them but i was just checking there website too, i think it just figured out where the doc got his flux capasitor* for the DeLorean from turns out these guys make them...:jester:


*that spelling is direct from the flux website http://www.flux-audio.com

Loving the thread keep em coming


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

full dp said:


> Flux rc 361










[/IMG]


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

How do they sound? Look very similar to the older Focal Utopia MD, Pioneer PRS tweeters and yet to work out the mid


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

The Baron Groog said:


> How do they sound? Look very similar to the older Focal Utopia MD, Pioneer PRS tweeters and yet to work out the mid


Funny, I had the same impulse thought at first sight. Just so happens I own the Original Focal Utopia 165W's. Almost a spot on match - minus the Gold Dust Cap.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Funny, I had the same impulse thought at first sight. Just so happens I own the Original Focal Utopia 165W's. Almost a spot on match - minus the Gold Dust Cap.


Snap, got some in a draw at home


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

The Baron Groog said:


> Snap, got some in a draw at home


Actually I do have a set which never made it to an install. Never powered in almost 11 years.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Actually I do have a set which never made it to an install. Never powered in almost 11 years.


Mine have never been installed by me either! Swapped them for some DEI Studio comps that were BNIB. Running Dynaudio MW162s atm-will eventually A/B them as have been told the Focal is a more solid performer.


----------



## King Krab (Aug 19, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Not really exotic but sexy nonetheless:




those passives are massive!!!!!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

King Krab said:


> those passives are massive!!!!!


If you think those are big, check out the Eton based Diamond Audio D971 xovers. Keep in mind that those are 7.1" mids.










Sent from my Dell Venue using Tapatalk


----------



## King Krab (Aug 19, 2010)

narvarr said:


> If you think those are big, check out the Eton based Diamond Audio D971 xovers. Keep in mind that those are 7.1" mids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the question is.... how good do they really sound?

Diamond Audio D971 - 7" Component Speakers. | eBay


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

> > If you think those are big, check out the Eton based Diamond Audio D971 xovers. Keep in mind that those are 7.1" mids.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Pretty damn good considering they are 8 years old and sold for $1600 a set new. Check out this review...use Google translate to read.http://www.avtozvuk.com/az/2006/08/066-071.html

Sent from my Dell Venue using Tapatalk


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry (no I'm not), but the Matrix crossovers are bigger.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

n_olympios said:


> I'm sorry (no I'm not), but the Matrix crossovers are bigger.


I'm not sure of the dimensions, but this Audison Crossover for the Thesis Speaker line looks huge


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Focal may win the size war (only war the French will win)with the Be crossover-looking at the pic with the drivers on it can't be much change from 14": 2 Alpine PDX | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

EDIT: found the size of it on line 332mm x58mm x263mm or 13.07" x 2.283" x 10.35" in old money!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> Focal may win the size war (only war the French will win)with the Be crossover-looking at the pic with the drivers on it can't be much change from 14": 2 Alpine PDX | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> EDIT: found the size of it on line 332mm x58mm x263mm or 13.07" x 2.283" x 10.35" in old money!


I forgot about that one!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Yup, monsters-though I have seen bigger customs-one the size of one seating position in a back seat, did the guys whole system!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

a lot of these passives are huge to accommodate the extra components that facilitate the level adjustments, etc that are needed to set the system up for use in a car. if you removed the ability to adjust things would get smaller.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I cannot believe that nobody has listed Germany's RS-Audio


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

How I hate plexi... no doubt it looks good but it just screams I'm here for looks only. Aluminum + fins for me.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SQ Stang said:


> I cannot believe that nobody has listed Germany's RS-Audio


Salad Bowl?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Salad Bowl?


If you have a salad bowl that looks like the RS basket, please... PLEASE tell me where you bought it  

Kelvin


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

That RS Precision sub looks damn sexy!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

The Baron Groog said:


> Focal may win the size war (only war the French will win)with the Be crossover-looking at the pic with the drivers on it can't be much change from 14": 2 Alpine PDX | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> EDIT: found the size of it on line 332mm x58mm x263mm or 13.07" x 2.283" x 10.35" in old money!


The Focals are sick...

Here are some better pics of mine to compare to..


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Audison Thesis THX3 

17”1/4x10”1/4x2”5/8

And heavier than most amps I've used.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Bewith: if I only had the cash


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

since I don't have the cash: BewithOut

haha I had to do it sorry.......keep the porn coming


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

ZR N1 is belong to these thread.
View attachment 35334


View attachment 35335


View attachment 35336


View attachment 35337


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

boricua69 said:


> ZR N1 is belong to these thread.
> View attachment 35334
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhh...do want!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBadBakken (Feb 16, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> PHD AF 6.1 kit pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you even buy these? I didn't see on their site anything about US dealers. No, I'll never be able to afford them, but it is fun to daydream.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

BigBadBakken said:


> How do you even buy these? I didn't see on their site anything about US dealers. No, I'll never be able to afford them, but it is fun to daydream.


Try to send them an e-mail. They might be able to point you towards a dealer. 

Kelvin


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigBadBakken said:


> How do you even buy these? I didn't see on their site anything about US dealers. No, I'll never be able to afford them, but it is fun to daydream.


It does look sexy, I wonder how it sounds!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/125926-sale-1-hert-milles-peerless-excludives-phd-comps-italian.html 

Kelvin


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tweeter: Pioneer TS-T01RS
Mids 7": Pioneer TS-M01RS


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

^sexy install too


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

soundboy said:


> Tweeter: Pioneer TS-T01RS
> Mids 7": Pioneer TS-M01RS


is that an Audi?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

boricua69 said:


> ZR N1 is belong to these thread.
> View attachment 35334
> 
> 
> ...


Which manufacturer is this?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

robert_wrath said:


> Which manufacturer is this?


Solen Electronique Inc. 

Kelvin


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Which manufacturer is this?





boricua69 said:


> ZR N1 is belong to these thread.
> View attachment 35334
> 
> 
> ...





subwoofery said:


> Solen Electronique Inc.
> 
> Kelvin


Good lookin out Kelvin.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> Solen Electronique Inc.
> 
> Kelvin


I'll order a pallet.... who's in?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

chad said:


> I'll order a pallet.... who's in?


You should make that 2 coz there are some crazy MOFOZ on this forum  

Kelvin


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

chad said:


> I'll order a pallet.... who's in?


Lol, I'll take out a 2nd mortgage on 2 of my houses to help cover the expenses.


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Try to send them an e-mail. They might be able to point you towards a dealer.
> 
> Kelvin


Good luck in getting an answer


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

At those prices they are having a laugh.....
wonder if this will end up as another "Critical Mass " debate .


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Nearly bought a set of these recently:























But went for the Esotar2's in the end.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

They are impressive though!
https://www.solen.ca/pdf/zrspeakerlab/zrno1.pdf


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

I was going a set of ZR's (this is the link you want: http://www.zr-speakerlab.si/ ) a year or so ago but just couldn't justify the price in the end, without hearing some (although they are much loved in Asia!)

There's no dist in the UK so was hoping to get a nice chunk off by going factory direct. On over £3000 of speakers they offered to give me free grills for the woofers  Was cheaper to buy from the Solen site and ship over.

ZR now make a line for Ground Zero which retail at a bit more than the originals, but there is more room to haggle.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

SQ Stang said:


> is that an Audi?


No, is MB C180 Elegance - 1994!

Dashboard pick up from MB C180 - 1997!


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

I just wonder how much these speakers cost to make ? 

And if they are making them themselves or buying them in etc 

It does not 'ring true"


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Renegadesoundwave said:


> I just wonder how much these speakers cost to make ?
> 
> And if they are making them themselves or buying them in etc
> 
> It does not 'ring true"


If you're referring to the ZR's, like in house by hand so cost basis does skyrocket indeed.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Revival bump.


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

And here I thought my Focals were pretty cool. haha Nice speakers guys!


----------



## tbrek (Sep 30, 2012)

senior800 said:


> I was going a set of ZR's (this is the link you want: ZR Speaker Lab - Welcome! ) a year or so ago but just couldn't justify the price in the end, without hearing some (although they are much loved in Asia!)
> 
> There's no dist in the UK so was hoping to get a nice chunk off by going factory direct. On over £3000 of speakers they offered to give me free grills for the woofers  Was cheaper to buy from the Solen site and ship over.
> 
> ZR now make a line for Ground Zero which retail at a bit more than the originals, but there is more room to haggle.


Here are mine, limited 3 way edition, woofer with low range only to 500Hz.


----------



## tbrek (Sep 30, 2012)

Something else, something exotic, only 3 sets in the world... 
Brax HT1 Challange 28mm


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Weellllp, that's the first time I have seen finely finished OSB.


----------



## tbrek (Sep 30, 2012)

chad said:


> Weellllp, that's the first time I have seen finely finished OSB.


better picture...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

chad said:


> Weellllp, that's the first time I have seen finely finished OSB.


OSB - Definition by AcronymFinder??? 

Kelvin


----------



## tbrek (Sep 30, 2012)

subwoofery said:


> OSB - Definition by AcronymFinder???
> 
> Kelvin


Oriented Strand Board


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

tbrek said:


> Oriented Strand Board


He he, good to know  

Kelvin


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Found the OS Alpine F#1 components while trolling on FleaBay. Gotta admit, they maintain beauty for it's age. 
Alpine F 1 Status SPx Z15M 2 Way High End Component F1 Speaker System New Pair | eBay










subwoofery said:


> Kamaz Scan(Speak coff) Monitor 7.3A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, scan-speak for your there...  

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

My pictures suck, but they sure do look sexy in real life


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> My pictures suck, but they sure do look sexy in real life


They are amazing little speakers. Congrats on your purchase! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> My pictures suck, but they sure do look sexy in real life


Glad to see you got them. Let us know what you think of their sound.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Sweet  Which line is this? Is it their most expensive set or is there a higher set in their lineup?

Got a pic of the passive? 

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Sweet  Which line is this? Is it their most expensive set or is there a higher set in their lineup?
> 
> Got a pic of the passive?
> 
> Kelvin


Thats the AF5.1 pro mid and the AF1.c tweet. I am pretty sure its their top of the line still even after the studios, the mids retail for $920. I dont have a passive, I had the tweets already and just got the mids.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

bumplime said:


> Glad to see you got them. Let us know what you think of their sound.


For sure, will prob just play with them in the house for alittle.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Thats the AF5.1 pro mid and the AF1.c tweet. I am pretty sure its their top of the line still even after the studios, the mids retail for $920. I dont have a passive, I had the tweets already and just got the mids.


Interesting. Thanks for the info. 

Kelvin


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Kelvin


The AF line was top of the lineup last year but with the implementation of the Studio line that is no more. The 6.5" af pro 2ways are 1600 retail.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

SQ Audi said:


> The AF line was top of the lineup last year but with the implementation of the Studio line that is no more. The 6.5" af pro 2ways are 1600 retail.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Are they discontinuing the AF pro's? Arent the studio mids a bit cheaper (price) than these? I know the studio tweets are alot more than the AF1.c's.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Are they discontinuing the AF pro's? Arent the studio mids a bit cheaper (price) than these? I know the studio tweets are alot more than the AF1.c's.


AF are still sticking around. The main reason the AF pros are as expensive as they are, is that cnc'd basket on the midbass. That and the tweeters. Now the Studio mini is more expensive than the AF tweeter and the Studio Neo is less than the AF pro but more than the AF series. There is talk of a Studio midbass with the cnc basket...kevlar cone. That mid will eclipse the AF line altogether.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

I've always been interested in knowing more about the speakers in the picture of the car on Xtant's product page. Looks like a 3way comp-set with wood cones. But, I could never find them on their website or anything about them anywhere...

xtant ...vivid mobile audio


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like those speakers with just a bullet...man..hate these brainfarts...can't remember the name of the bullets...I suck...I give up


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Phase plug?


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

Vega-LE said:


> I've always been interested in knowing more about the speakers in the picture of the car on Xtant's product page. Looks like a 3way comp-set with wood cones. But, I could never find them on their website or anything about them anywhere...
> 
> xtant ...vivid mobile audio


Those definitely are sexy speakers, unfortunatley it seems like Xtant is no more, their website says no dealers at this time and you go to the MTX online store and it has no mention of Xtant anywhere. Its a shame as I have the sub amp from that lineup with the teak wood panels and it performs awesome as well as being nice to look at.


----------

